# 2009 será um dos anos mais quentes da história



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2009 às 22:05)

*2009 será um dos anos mais quentes já registrados na história*

O ano que vem será um dos cinco mais quentes já registrados, disseram cientistas climáticos britânicos na terça-feira.

A temperatura média mundial de 2009 deverá ficar 0,4 grau Celsius acima da média de longo prazo, apesar do resfriamento contínuo de grandes áreas do Oceano Pacífico, um fenômeno conhecido com La Niña.

Portanto, seria o ano mais quente desde 2005, de acordo com os pesquisadores do Met Office, que também disseram que há uma probabilidade crescente de temperaturas recordes depois do ano que vem.

Atualmente, o ano mais quente já registrado foi 1998, que teve temperaturas médias de 14,52 graus Celsius --bem acima da média de longo prazo entre 1961 e 1990 de 14 graus Celsius.

O calor daquele ano foi fortemente influenciado pelo El Niño, um aquecimento anormal da superfície do oceano no Pacífico tropical.

Existem inúmeras teorias sobre os mecanismos que causam El Niños e La Niñas, mas os cientistas concordam que esses fenômenos desempenham um papel cada vez mais importante nos padrões do clima do planeta.

A força dos ventos que sopram do leste para o oeste em todo o Pacífico equatorial é visto como um fator importante.

"O aquecimento em níveis recordes se torna provável quando um El Niño moderado se desenvolve", disse o professor Chris Folland, do Met Office. "Fenômenos como o El Niño e a La Niña tem uma influência significativa na temperatura de superfície mundial."

O professor Phil Jones, diretor de pesquisa climática da Universidade de East Anglia, disse que o aquecimento global não foi embora, a despeito do fato que em 2009, como em 2008, recordes não serão quebrados.

"O que importa é a taxa de aquecimento fundamental", disse ele.

Ele observou que a temperatura média entre 2001 e 2007 foi de 14,44 graus Celsius, 0,21 grau Celsius mais quente que os valores correspondentes entre 1991 e 2000.

(Reportagem de Christina Fincher)

http://www.swissinfo.org/por/notici...ect=143&sid=10145762&cKey=1230678560000&ty=ti

Que a batalha começe  o gelo até pode ir aos mínimos, tal facto não significa que o ano venha a ser quente.


----------



## psm (5 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

Bem, quente quente vai ser ao nivel da politica no nosso pais. Que desculpem este desabafo aqui.


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

De novo??mas agora todos os anos vão ser os mais quentes? já ando a ouvir essa historia a pelo menos dois anos seguidos e depois temos o verão mais frios dos últimos 20 anos e coisas de género


----------



## RMira (5 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

Todos os anos atiram com isso...a ver se alguma vez acertam 

Mas parece que não devem jogar no euromilhões


----------



## Vince (5 Jan 2009 às 23:36)

Este tipo de trocadilhos e jogos com os títulos é uma coisa que me enerva solenemente. Seja para os do calor, seja para os do frio. O ano de 2009 será obviamente um ano quente em termos históricos, mas não tanto como os mais recentes. 

Este modo de divulgar as coisas denota as lutas mediáticas que travam as diversas agendas por detrás destas questões. Por exemplo, um lado da barricada escreveu "2008 entre os 10 anos mais quentes de sempre. É a mais pura das verdades. O outro lado escreveu "2008 foi o ano mais frio do século". Também é a mais pura das verdades. 

Mas eu discordo radicalmente deste tipo de opções editoriais, uns e outros fazem pequenos jogos "manipulativos" com os títulos. E percebe-se que estes títulos (de uns e outros) não nascem do céu, são agendas mediáticas bem definidas, a guerra de press-releases numa coisa que não devia ser uma guerra, apenas deveria ser uma discussão cientifica completamente afastada da filosofia "tablóide" de criação de títulos.


----------



## irpsit (17 Jan 2009 às 23:45)

Os nevões que Portugal teve até agora realmente vão ajudar a 2009 a ser um dos anos mais quentes da história (ironia).
O meu palpite: o ano vai ser invulgarmente fresco, no geral.
Podemos ter calor no verão (é normal) mas haverá alturas por este Inverno e Primavera em que o frio anormal teimará em insistir.




Vince disse:


> Este tipo de trocadilhos e jogos com os títulos é uma coisa que me enerva solenemente. Seja para os do calor, seja para os do frio. O ano de 2009 será obviamente um ano quente em termos históricos, mas não tanto como os mais recentes.
> 
> Este modo de divulgar as coisas denota as lutas mediáticas que travam as diversas agendas por detrás destas questões. Por exemplo, um lado da barricada escreveu "2008 entre os 10 anos mais quentes de sempre. É a mais pura das verdades. O outro lado escreveu "2008 foi o ano mais frio do século". Também é a mais pura das verdades.
> 
> Mas eu discordo radicalmente deste tipo de opções editoriais, uns e outros fazem pequenos jogos "manipulativos" com os títulos. E percebe-se que estes títulos (de uns e outros) não nascem do céu, são agendas mediáticas bem definidas, a guerra de press-releases numa coisa que não devia ser uma guerra, apenas deveria ser uma discussão cientifica completamente afastada da filosofia "tablóide" de criação de títulos.


----------



## José C (18 Jan 2009 às 03:00)

Olá amigos

Gostava de saber onde se consegue tanta convicção quando se aborda a temática de previsões meteorológicas a médio e longo prazo!

Concordo com o que *Vince* escreveu; perante toda esta mediatização atribuída ao provável (e não passa disso mesmo) tipo de comportamento atmosférico, certamente concluiremos que igual a tantos outros alarmismos neste âmbito, a cada ano que passa, nada de novo se diz. 
O nosso lado cómico poderia até dizer que “fará sol se não chover”!

Obviamente, calcular uma previsão meteorológica para um período de 4 ou 5 meses e ainda com um afastamento de igual período; a ser correcta e sujeita a margens mínimas de erro, isto de facto seria fantástico!!!


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2009 às 10:28)

"Existem inúmeras teorias sobre os mecanismos que causam El Niños e La Niñas, mas os cientistas concordam que esses fenômenos desempenham um papel cada vez mais importante nos padrões do clima do planeta."
Evidentemente que se atribui mais importância a estes fenómenos a partir do momento que se estuda com mais profundidade estes últimos. Mas há que não esquecer que estes fenómenos já existem há muitos séculos e só agora se estuda com algum rigor. Quem nos diz que já foram mais intensos ou mais "fracos" séculos atrás e que consequências tiveram no clima global?
El niño e el niña causam o aquecimento\ esfriamento global ou são eles apenas uma causa de outros fenómenos ainda pouco ou nada estudados?
Há muita confusão no ar mesmo dentro da comunidade científica.
Faz-me lembrar o gelo do pólo norte: tem vindo a regredir ano após ano, com abertura de passagens marítimas que nunca foram observadas; isto é, a comunidade científica nunca as observou mas há relatos das populações em como isso já aconteceu há mais de 50 anos atrás e por variadas vezes. Então onde está a verdade?
Digo eu: estude-se, investigue-se mas a comunidade científica devia ir mais ao terreno, aos registos escritos, orais, trocar informação com as populações mais tradicionais para recolher dados que possam ajudar a dar ideias mais concretas sobre o que se há-de esperar do clima. Temos mais el niños\niñas? Sinal de aquecimento global? Sem ter dados concretos e imparciais não é possível dar certezas e quem as dá tem afinal falta de rigor.
Mas atenção, sou eu a pensar para comigo


----------



## Orvalho (18 Jan 2009 às 20:19)

O que eu tenho a dizer é apenas:
-Neste Inverno há neve a cotas baixas em Portugal com entradas de Noroeste
O frio da próxima terça feira acontece devido ás baixas temperaturas que se fazem sentir na América do Norte(é só observar o trajecto desta massa de ar),vindas da Ártica nestes dias América do Norte, e apesar de atravessarem um Atlantico inspirádo pela corrente do Golfo ainda conseguem aportar -35 ou -37ºC de temperatura a 850hpa.
-Pelo Mundo sucedem-se vagas de frio polar(no ano passado apenas a Europa Ocidental escapou)
-Veja-se a PDO fria a alastrar para o Atlantico com as consequentes frias temperaturas. Trata-se de uma viragem climática evidente no sentido de termos temperaturas mais frias.
-Raios cósmicos aumentando a refleção do calor solar em virtude do aumento de nebulosidade?( ler Svensmark, Landscheidt) opinião partilhada por físicos Russos chineses,etc.
Só faltam mesmo mudanças na órbita da Terra e erupção de vulcões.O frio está garantido.
E o padrão ventoso e ameno do nosso Inverno parece cada vez mais dasvaneçer-se tal como o vento que agora sopra muito menos.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2009 às 21:54)

Orvalho1 disse:


> O que eu tenho a dizer é apenas:
> -Neste Inverno há neve a cotas baixas em Portugal com entradas de Noroeste
> O frio da próxima terça feira acontece devido ás baixas temperaturas que se fazem sentir na América do Norte(é só observar o trajecto desta massa de ar),vindas da Ártica nestes dias América do Norte, e apesar de atravessarem um Atlantico inspirádo pela corrente do Golfo ainda conseguem aportar -35 ou -37ºC de temperatura a 850hpa.
> -Pelo Mundo sucedem-se vagas de frio polar(no ano passado apenas a Europa Ocidental escapou)
> ...



"35 ou -37ºC de temperatura a 850hpa." ?


----------



## Orvalho (18 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

ferreira5 disse:


> "35 ou -37ºC de temperatura a 850hpa." ?




500 hpa


----------



## Orvalho (18 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

Sobre a actividade solar www.solarcycle24.com
temperaturas globais-li que num cenário de arrefecimento global como parece estarmos a viver o fenómeno la niña acontece com mais frequência que o El niño. Se analizarmos os últimos anos faz sentido. Arrefecimento global-la ninã
 1998, pico de calor global-el niño


----------



## Orvalho (18 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> *2009 será um dos anos mais quentes já registrados na história*
> 
> O ano que vem será um dos cinco mais quentes já registrados, disseram cientistas climáticos britânicos na terça-feira.
> 
> ...




A cobertura e espessura de gelo na Antartida encontra-se em crescendo. Em relação ao Polo Norte existem teorias que atribuem parte do degelo,digo parte porque há um degelo durante o Verão todos os anos normal,
atribuem parte do degelo a existência de grande actividade geotérmica submarina no Ártico. Será?


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2009 às 10:52)

*1. A evolução do ártico está sendo diferente da antartida?* (tendo em atenção o desfazamento temporal das estações do ano)

Se existem disparidades na evolução anual da superfície de gelo no artico em relação à antartida, há que estudá-las! 

Pois aparentemente, estão ambos equidistantes do equador (recebem a mesma taxa de incidência de raios solares, separada de 6 meses), poderão ocasionalmente num ou outro ano receber mais ou menos precipitação numa época mais propicia a ser solida ou liquida.

Mas mesmo assim, a antartida é e será sempre um continente, portanto, mais fria que o ártico, com cadeias montanhosas a mais de 3000m de altitude!

De forma que os pratos da balança, nunca poderão ser iguais.

*2. Será o ano 2009, um dos anos mais quentes da história?* 

Da história não diria, desde que há registos talvez.. Ou estarão a incluir estudos de paleoclimatologia?

E mesmo quando se diz, vai ser o ano mais quente da história, decerto não o será por toda a parte! É apenas uma tendência, ninguém poderá adivinhar como se irá distribuir esta anomalia pelo globo, e haverá sempre anomalias negativas algures. Há que ter noção que na natureza, existem sempre dois pratos numa balança, dum lado o provável e do outro o improvável mas nunca impossível de acontecer, aliás o improvável está sempre acontecendo algures. 

*3. Como será a anomalia das temperaturas neste inverno 2008/09, no Hemisfério Norte? Ou pelo menos na faixa de latitudes acima de 30ºN?* 

Tendo em conta a possibilidade de 2009 ser dos anos mais quentes da história, aceitando o degelo do ártico e a sua fraca recuperação em défice ainda, como explicar a possível anomalia negativa de temperaturas nas nossas latitudes neste Inverno?

Será possível, que devido à menor superfície do ártico as correntes marinhas tenham algumas das suas caracteristicas (velocidade, salinidade, temperatura, trajecto) alteradas o suficiente para modificar o clima?
Esta anomalia negativa na nossa latitude neste inverno, será apenas a mais que aceitável e normal variabilidade climática?
Será que a menor influencia do albedo polar se está manifestando de alguma forma, ou será que a menor superficie gelada se traduz numa maior influencia maritima no artico de forma a induzir-se uma cadeia de alterações à distância?
O jet-stream, seria muito diferente se não houvesse gelo no ártico?

Só tenho perguntas, as respostas deixo-as aos cientistas, mas todos podemos opinar.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2009 às 15:02)

Orvalho disse:


> O que eu tenho a dizer é apenas:
> -Neste Inverno há neve a cotas baixas em Portugal com entradas de Noroeste
> O frio da próxima terça feira acontece devido ás baixas temperaturas que se fazem sentir na América do Norte(é só observar o trajecto desta massa de ar),vindas da Ártica nestes dias América do Norte, e apesar de atravessarem um Atlantico inspirádo pela corrente do Golfo ainda conseguem aportar -35 ou -37ºC de temperatura a 850hpa.
> -Pelo Mundo sucedem-se vagas de frio polar(no ano passado apenas a Europa Ocidental escapou)
> ...



Tens dados que sustentem esta tua última afirmação?

E será que o frio está mesmo garantido?

Temperaturas em Moscovo nos últimos 90 dias:




E quanto ao padrão ameno do nosso Inverno estar cada vez mais a desvanecer-se, peço que meteorologicamente te relembres do nosso Janeiro de 2008. Foi assim tão agreste?


Não quero com isto defender a teoria de que 2009 será um ano quente e muito menos que "*será um dos anos mais quentes da história*". 
Quero apenas relembrar que o clima evolui num todo, e não por partes.

Não é por estar frio na Europa Ocidental, que o planeta está obrigatoriamente a arrefecer. Foi por isso que postei as temperaturas de Moscovo.

Quando se fala na globalidade, há que ter em conta o que é realmente global.


----------



## Orvalho (19 Jan 2009 às 19:38)

AnDré disse:


> Tens dados que sustentem esta tua última afirmação?
> 
> E será que o frio está mesmo garantido?
> 
> ...



Olá André
Quanto ao vento em Portugal não pesquisei o tema. É uma afirmação pouco cientifica, observo que há menos vento e menos superficies frontais.
Penso que tens razão não devemos extrapolar fenómenos regionais para a escala global mas quando eles se tornam globais no sentido em que aparecem vagas de frio,cada vez mais severas por todo o Mundo. As temperaturas de Moscovo devem-se a ventos contínuos de Sul, sudoeste, dorsal Africana a entrar pelo leste europeu até á Rússia. 
No ano passado apenas a Europa Ocidental não experimentou temperaturas invernais abaixo da média favorecida por ventos de origem subtropical. A Europa Ocidental parecia uma ilha rodeada de frio por todos os lados, situação favorável por todo o Inverno, altamente excepcional.
Temos tido Verões muito frescos.
Temos recordes de neve nas estancias de esqui da América do Norte e da Europa desde o ínicio do Outono, esta área já é uma vasta área do Hemisfério Norte. Recordes de frio na Antartida e no Hemisfério Sul que aliás nos últimos anos arrefeceu mais que o Hemisfério Norte.
Os valores da PDO no Pacífico são um claro sinal de arrefecimento global.
Agora não tenho á mão dados concretos de pesquizas que efectuei em termos de temperaturas globais medidas através de satélite, mas prometo que assim que tiver tempo e mudar a minha ligação á net, que é muito lenta, colocarei os dados.
Há uma quantidade de cientistas e de dados que demonstram que estamos em arrefecimento Global.
Na minha opinião e embora sem certezas, Este arrefecimento global deve-se ao CICLO SOLAR, raios cósmicos a teoria do dinamarquês Svensmark e o seu livro ,The Chilling Stars. Este assunto é muito controverso,penso que não podemos ter certezas de nada mas na verdade a Ciência é isso mesmo, uma procura da verdade com abertura e sem sectarismo. 
Julgo que mesmo em cenário de arrefecimento Global vamos continuar a ter vagas de calor o que verifico é que elas são já em menor número que as vagas de frio, é só fazer-se uma pesquisa na Net.
O dogma do aquecimento Global desmedido e eterno começa a ser posto em causa até na CNN onde um cientista nos diz que a temperatura média global derrapou 0.6ºC nos ultimos 2 anos. A ser verdade é uma descida perigosa por ser tão rápida e a ter continuidade.... temos frio garantido e até demais.
http://edition.cnn.com/video/#/video/bestoftv/2009/01/13/ldt.ferre.climate.debate.cnn


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2009 às 20:22)

Lembraste do rigoroso inverno do Sudeste Asiático? Foi noticia em todo o mundo.
Chenzhou, foi uma localidade que foi fortemente afectada pelo frio extremo, e até foi referida aqui no fórum por isso.

Sabes o que se sucedeu depois daqueles dias gelados? Ninguém sabe, porque deixou de ser noticia.

Mas se pesquisares, descobres que apesar da anomalia de -7ºC daquelas semanas de Janeiro e Fevereiro, o ano acabou com uma anomalia positiva na região.





E isto em questão às vagas de frio, que são vagas sim, noticias de jornal. Mas depois quando acabam, acabam-se os problemas, as dores de cabeça... E mais ninguém quer saber. E Chenzhou é sinónimo disso mesmo. Depois de uma grande vaga de frio, não foi preciso vir uma vaga de calor para equilibrar. Bastou que praticamente todo o ano que se lhe seguiu, fosse morno. Acabando o ano com +0,6ºC, apesar do inverno mais frio de sempre. Mas lá está, isso não foi noticia.

O mesmo com os Alpes. Este inverno estão com um carregamento de gigantes. Mas no inicio de Janeiro de 2007, eu próprio vi as cotas de neve nos Alpes lá bem nas nuvens. 
Há anos mais frios, e anos mais quentes. São precisos muitos anos para se formar uma teoria.

E mais uma vez não estou do lado do frio/calor. Estou a olhar para um todo, e não para uma vaga de frio/1mês de calor.

Já agora, talvez aqui consigas encontrar alguns dados:
NOAA

E quanto ao vento, acho que em Portugal, apenas se lhe começou a dar importância, a partir do momento em que se viu que se podia fazer $$ com o vento.
No relatório do primeiro semestre de 2008 de energia eólica, verifica-se que houve ligeiramente mais vento que o normal. O mesmo não se passou no semestre anterior que foi ligeiramente inferior ao normal.
Mas pouco mais se sabe do vento. (Ou pelo menos eu não sei... )


----------



## Orvalho (19 Jan 2009 às 20:48)

AnDré disse:


> Lembraste do rigoroso inverno do Sudeste Asiático? Foi noticia em todo o mundo.
> Chenzhou, foi uma localidade que foi fortemente afectada pelo frio extremo, e até foi referida aqui no fórum por isso.
> 
> Sabes o que se sucedeu depois daqueles dias gelados? Ninguém sabe, porque deixou de ser noticia.
> ...





Não sei se é o caso dos dados sobre a China que apresentaste mas Atenção a muitos dados de temperaturas medidas em terra, especialmente os divulgados pelo IPCC com medições efectuadas em áreas urbanas anteriormente rurais e que por isso sofrem do efeito de ilha de calor.
E que dizer de estações meteorológicas nos Estados Unidos colocadas ao lado de saídas de ar condicionado etc; Pesquizar no site cientifico www.wattsupwiththat.com 
Quanto aos Media exageram todo o tipo de situações mas com esmagador destaque para o Aquecimento Global. Para mim o facto de estarem a começar a dar destaque a Estudos cientificos sobre o Arrefecimento Global é revelador e sendo o aquecimento global um negócio de triliões que realmente devemos estár a entrar num período de grande arrefecimento, em que a teoria do Global Warming começa a ser indefensável. 
Será o Sol....ou será coincidencia que o arrefecimento acontece neste fraquissimo ciclo solar?


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2009 às 21:04)

Orvalho disse:


> Não sei se é o caso dos dados sobre a China que apresentaste mas Atenção a muitos dados de temperaturas medidas em terra, especialmente os divulgados pelo IPCC com medições efectuadas em áreas urbanas anteriormente rurais e que por isso sofrem do efeito de ilha de calor.
> E que dizer de estações meteorológicas nos Estados Unidos colocadas ao lado de saídas de ar condicionado etc; Pesquizar no site cientifico www.wattsupwiththat.com
> Quanto aos Media exageram todo o tipo de situações mas com esmagador destaque para o Aquecimento Global. Para mim o facto de estarem a começar a dar destaque a Estudos cientificos sobre o Arrefecimento Global é revelador e sendo o aquecimento global um negócio de triliões que realmente devemos estár a entrar num período de grande arrefecimento, em que a teoria do Global Warming começa a ser indefensável.
> Será o Sol....ou será coincidencia que o arrefecimento acontece neste fraquissimo ciclo solar?



Sim, acho que já todos temos conhecimento dessas estações dos Estados Unidos.
Mas a informação que retirei foi daqui: Climate Prediction Center.
Se não pudermos confiar nestes dados, vamos confiar em quê?

Em relação ao aquecimento global e as suas previsões de +6ºC são de facto uma noticia que vende. Da mesma forma que vendem as vagas de frio.
Obviamente que um inverno quente não vende. Se em Lisboa este mês estivessem dias consecutivos de temperaturas a variar entre os 10 e os 17ºC, o que interessaria? 
Um inverno frio dá muito mais prejuízos (económicos, energéticos) que um inverno quente. Logo é de destacar todos quantos são atingidos pelo frio e fazer disso noticia.
No verão passa-se o contrário.

Globalmente, veremos para onde caminharemos. A ver se vivemos tempo suficiente para isso. 

Mas em relação ao mínimo solar, se o sol está assim há tanto tempo num mínimo solar, não seria de esperar que "ainda estivesse mais frio" a nível global?


----------



## Orvalho (19 Jan 2009 às 21:58)

AnDré disse:


> Sim, acho que já todos temos conhecimento dessas estações dos Estados Unidos.
> Mas a informação que retirei foi daqui: Climate Prediction Center.
> Se não pudermos confiar nestes dados, vamos confiar em quê?
> 
> ...






A inactividade solar reflete-se nas temperaturas 3,4 anos depois, então as temperaturas agora são um pequeno adiantamento de frio. Os efeitos da paragem serão mais sentidos dentro de poucos anos.

Interessante e a reforçar a possibilidade da decisiva influencia solar no clima da Terra o facto de nos ultimos 20, 30 anos não apenas a Terra aqueçeu mas também TODOS OS PLANETAS DO SISTEMA SOLAR NO MESMO TIMMING.

Mas há tantos outros factores que podem influenciar o clima que de facto ainda temos muito para aprender sobre os caóticos sistemas climáticos do nosso planeta, penso até que nada sabemos.


----------



## Z13 (19 Jan 2009 às 22:04)

AnDré disse:


> Mas em relação ao mínimo solar, se o sol está assim há tanto tempo num mínimo solar, não seria de esperar que "ainda estivesse mais frio" a nível global?



Li o teu comentário com muita atenção e concordo com as tuas conclusões, excepto esta última frase que me pareceu, pelo menos, controversa...

É que já li comentários de alguns cientistas que relacionam os máximos solares com períodos mais frios na superficie terrestre. Segundo alguns estudos, os máximos de actividade solar, provocam que o excesso de radiação que chega ao nosso planeta interaja com as camadas mais altas da atmosfera provocando um aumento da formação de núvens.

Com o aumento da alta nebulosidade, aumenta a quantidade de radiação que é reflectida de novo para o espaço, causando um maior arrefecimento a nível global...

Será?  




***************


----------



## Orvalho (19 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

Zoelae, só para corrigir o Sol em periodos de menos actividade emite menos 

vento solar em direção a Terra e a todo o sistema solar. Esse vento  

afasta os raios cósmicos existentes no espaço de atingirem a Terra que 

consequentemente ao atingirem a terra originam nebulosidade.

Basicamente a teoria consiste em:

fraca actividade solar = menos vento solar em direção á Terra  = mais raios 

cósmicos atingem a Terra = Aumento da nebulosidade = Maior refleção da 

radiação solar = Temperaturas mais frias na Terra 




***************[/QUOTE]


----------



## abrantes (14 Fev 2009 às 20:44)

bom sem entrar na polêmica,...pelo menos na Austrália esta sendo,..


Latest Records registered during 2009:

    * Lepa Komna (Slovenia) min. -49 (questioned)
    * Busa di Manna (Italy) min. -43.8
    * La Tuque (Canada) min. -44.9
    * Big Black River (United States) min. -45.6 New State record low Maine
    * Jabal ash Sham (Oman) min. -7.8 New national record low for Oman (unofficial)
** Yongala (Australia) max. 43.5
    * Maitland (Australia) max. 45
    * Mount Barker (Australia) max. 44.5
    * Keith (Australia) max. 45.5
    * Meningie (Australia) max. 45.1
    * Edithburg (Australia) max. 44.9
    * Wilsons (Australia) max. 42
    * Morwell (Australia) max. 45.1
    * Wonthaggi (Australia) max. 43.7
    * Scoresby (Australia) max. 43.8
    * Hamilton (Australia) max. 44.5
    * Ballarat (Australia) max. 44.1
    * Mangalore (Australia) max. 46.1
    * Maryborough (Australia) max. 45.4
    * Flinders Island AP (Australia) max. 41.5
    * Ross (Australia) max. 41.6
    * Fingal (Australia) max. 41.3
    * St Helens (Australia) max. 41
    * Scamander (Australia) max. 42.2
    * Thredbo (Australia) max. 33.5
    * Tumbarumba (Australia) max. 39.8
    * Omeo (Australia) max. 40.2
    * Mt Buller (Australia) max. 30.7
    * Lake Heildon (Australia) max. 45.4
    * Launceston AP (Australia) max. 39.9
    * Scottsdale (Australia) max. 37.7
    * Taralga (Australia) max. 39.8
    * Hume (Australia) max. 44.9
    * Wagga Wagga (Australia) max. 45.2
    * Ouien (Australia) max. 46.8
    * Horsham (Australia) max. 47.6
    * Longerenong (Australia) max. 47.6
    * Echuca (Australia) max. 46.8
    * Kerang (Australia) max. 46.9
    * Kyabram (Australia) max. 47
    * Tatura (Australia) max. 45
    * Strathbogie (Australia) max. 42
    * Essendon (Australia) max. 47.3
    * Moorabbin (Australia) max. 46.7
    * Laverton (Australia) max. 47.5
    * Nonning (Australia) max. 45.5
    * Yongala (Australia) max. 44
    * Eudunda (Australia) max. 43.9
    * Melbourne City (Australia) max. 46.4
    * Avalon Airport (Australia) max. 47.9
    * Geelong (Australia) max. 47.4 *


----------



## *Dave* (14 Fev 2009 às 21:29)

Não quero estar a questionar a veracidade do texto e dos cientistas que o fizeram (espero que tenham sido cientistas e não "sapateiros" que nada percebem do assunto e que só querem vender a noticia), mas acho que ainda não há muito tempo ouvi algo assim.... AH já sei, foi em 2008, que deveria ser dos anos mais quentes dos últimos 25.


STAY


----------



## tvsc (20 Fev 2009 às 10:30)

Alguém por ai que me dê a previsão para daqui a 15 dias? 
...
...
...
...não há ninguém...? 
...
...
...
... mas para daqui as 6 meses já há!!!! Boa!!!!


----------



## Kispo (20 Fev 2009 às 22:31)

tvsc disse:


> Alguém por ai que me dê a previsão para daqui a 15 dias?
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...



tudo dito... previsões valem o que vale...


----------

